
Show HN: Home WiFi – An Alexa Skill that tells visitors your wifi password - nealrs
https://homewifi.herokuapp.com
======
nealrs
Hey yall - I built an Alexa Skill that says your wifi network ssid & password
when you invoke it "Alexa, open Home WiFi" \- It uses account linking & Login
with Amazon, so no need to create new accounts / no email stored in a db
somewhere (just your ssid, wifi pass, and a _skill-specific_ (not amazon-
specific) user identifier). Love to get your feedback!

